# bleeding paws



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the third time since I brought Minnie home in June that I have experienced one or both front paws bleeding -- right around the edges of her pads on her toes. I haven't experienced this with any of my other dogs. I clean them up and they seem to heal easily. We do take two walks on pavement each day, but the only time I've experienced the bleeding is after running on grass. 

Is there any kind of liquid bandage safe for dogs that might be able to create a barrier until it's fully healed? Or anything else I can do to minimize this? Boots while outside?? I have tried wrapping them with vet wrap, but unless I'm very very vigilant about watching her, she will rip it to shreds. :wink:

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there an obvious cut? How much are they bleeding?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The two Danes I petsit get this regularly. Their owner now uses coconut oil on their pads and has not had any more cracking or sores. When she did have broken or bleeding pads she used Bag Balm on it and it worked great.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was going to suggest Bag Balm. I haven't used it personally but I've heard great things about it. There is also something called Mushers Secret. 

" The only alternative to boots! No more burning from salt, chemicals, sand, sand burn, and hot pavement! No more sore cracked paws! 100% natural waxes do not stain. Apply a thin coat on pads and between toes. Use weekly or as needed. " 
Amazon.com: Musher's Secret: Pet Supplies


Also, they make a huge assortment of boots for dogs that might be an alternative if this continues to happen. If she has a grass allergy, it might be best to just keep her from coming in contact with the grass. I've considered boots for Rocky. He gets very dry, cracked paws because we do most of our walking on rough asphalt roads. They have grassy shoulders but for some reason he hates to step in the grass and just prefers to on the road. Then he ends up licking his paws all night.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Petco has a product called Tender Paws.
Petsmart also has a similar product.
Many people seem to like using it on their babies paws.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Is there an obvious cut? How much are they bleeding?


Nope, it is right on the edge where her foot fur meets the pad -- it looks like it's on a "seam" between pad and foot. No big cut per se -- just like a little scrape/tear at the very edge of it. I saw blood but not much. The bleeding stops very quickly and like I said, is not very much... and she doesn't even notice it. Her gait is normal... she appears fine. Just bleeding feet. But I'll look into the bag balm -- thanks guys! Do you just apply that and keep an eye on them for a while til it dries so they don't lick it off?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Also will that bag balm/mushers secret ruin my carpet?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bag Balm might put gease spots on your carpet, not sure about Mushers Secret, never used it, but it may be similar. Bag Balm is thick and goopy and greasy but dogs do not lick it off easily because it's very thick. I was always lucky our siberians had tough feet. Also as far as booties they are an option but can be a pain in the butt. Any sled dog supply company can help you out there, and they may be cheaper than going with some booties from a regular sort of pet catalog. Just don't do what I did the first time...ordered 12 booties for 6 dogs, somehow I guess I was thinking they were human or something. When I called the supply company back to change my order they just laughed and told me others had done the same thing. Made me feel less stupid.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ya know...Bailey used to get these spots too, almost like blisters. Like the pads right at the hairline of her toes rubbed together and caused issues. I used to treat her for it, clean them, wrap her feet, etc. But then I noticed that it didn't help it from happening again in the future...so I stopped worrying about it since it never really caused her much pain/etc. Eventually I never saw these things anymore and I think it was because her feet finally "toughened" up...if that makes any sense at all. Maybe just let them be and let her feet get tougher? Especially if you don't see them that often.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Ya know...Bailey used to get these spots too, almost like blisters. Like the pads right at the hairline of her toes rubbed together and caused issues. I used to treat her for it, clean them, wrap her feet, etc. But then I noticed that it didn't help it from happening again in the future...so I stopped worrying about it since it never really caused her much pain/etc. Eventually I never saw these things anymore and I think it was because her feet finally "toughened" up...if that makes any sense at all. Maybe just let them be and let her feet get tougher? Especially if you don't see them that often.


Ya, that's why I was avoiding putting stuff on them...because I was thinking they might be akin to callouses and will toughen up eventually? I haven't seen any bleeding on the actual pad part... just the hairline like you said. Hm...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I know with our guys the paws do toughen up.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Exactly what Natalie said... Finnigan has expierenced this two or three times, and it's also on the edge where his paw pad met his hairline. I think it is just the callous moving around as the dog walks, and it rubs/scratches against something, and it tears a little and causes bleeding (if that makes sense - sorry, long day!). 

I use coconut oil since it's anti-fungal and anti-bacterial. It softens up the area as well, which makes me think it's less prone to "tearing" in the future. I haven't noticed anything on Finn's paws in a while, but maybe it's just coincidence.


----------

